# New EOS 7D Mark II Firmware Available Tomorrow



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 12, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told that the new firmware for the Canon EOS 7D Mark II will be available for download tomorrow.</p>
<p>We were not given release notes for the new firmware.</p>
```


----------



## rshachar (May 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

This update corrects spellings used in the Swahili menus and adds an Esperanto language option.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> This update corrects spellings used in the Swahili menus and adds an Esperanto language option.



On behalf of 7DII users around the world...

IT'S NOT FUNNY.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > This update corrects spellings used in the Swahili menus and adds an Esperanto language option.
> ...



Its just a hint that you should not get expectations up. Many Canon updates do things like that. The update could indeed be a minor bug fix that has been in the pipeline. Canon often announces major fixes well in advance of their availability.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (May 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed for AF improvement and even less noise on jpg and raw images 
And maybe some video improvements too?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I thought neuroanatomist was joking and I was just joke it back, lol.
Seriously, is there Swahili language menu on 7DII in U.S.? or Germany?
And Esperanto language menu? I still think he's joking.

...well, I hope he is, lol.


----------



## Canon1 (May 12, 2015)

I hope that this firmware update corrects for the incompatibility I am experiencing between my 7DII and Nikkor lenses. I'm going through a lot of duct tape....


----------



## bluemoon (May 12, 2015)

Canon1 said:


> I hope that this firmware update corrects for the incompatibility I am experiencing between my 7DII and Nikkor lenses. I'm going through a lot of duct tape....



well, the duct tape is the issue, you are supposed to use the hot glue!

pierre


----------



## ritholtz (May 12, 2015)

What are the chances of Canon coming up with firmware update for 70d. It has center point focusing issue reported by many.


----------



## Don Haines (May 12, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that this firmware update corrects for the incompatibility I am experiencing between my 7DII and Nikkor lenses. I'm going through a lot of duct tape....
> ...



Two problems here....

First, it is called DUCK tape, not duct tape.... as the original fabric used on the tape backing was canvas duck....

Second, you don't use it on a camera.... this is the proper usage.....


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 12, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



+1. 
For camera use we use Gaffer Tape.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Fingers crossed for AF improvement and even less noise on jpg and raw images
> And maybe some video improvements too?



This update corrects the following issue:

• The EOS 7D Mark II is not the EOS 1D C

The firmware download will include a template to be printed on cardstock and applied to the exterior of your 7D Mark II.


----------



## Canon1 (May 12, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > bluemoon said:
> ...



No Joke, Just tried gaffer, and the nikkor is preforming flawlessly now. Wish I had posted about this sooner... No need for the firmware now.


----------



## zim (May 12, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed for AF improvement and even less noise on jpg and raw images
> ...



You just struck gold there, imagine a rubberised 'tough' protection cover in the shape of your fav 1D series, Ideal for wanna be pros ;D


----------



## flooder (May 12, 2015)

It's available on the Asia site if you want to give it a whirl

http://support-ph.canon-asia.com/contents/PH/EN/0400206202.html


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 12, 2015)

One simple question about the updating process for firmware (which is NOT answered in any instructions that I can find)... To anyone that has actually updated firmware on a recent canon camera....Will all camera settings be reset to default and require me to go through all menus to set things back to how I want? Thanks for any help


----------



## flooder (May 12, 2015)

None of my settings were reset, that I could tell.


----------



## LSXPhotog (May 12, 2015)

flooder said:


> It's available on the Asia site if you want to give it a whirl
> 
> http://support-ph.canon-asia.com/contents/PH/EN/0400206202.html


Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera's AF function may not operate properly at a focal length of approximately 100mm when used with the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens.

Hmmmmmm....what about every other lens ever made?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

LSXPhotog said:


> Hmmmmmm....what about every other lens ever made?



Indeed. It seems Canon was unable to fix the reported issues...or unable to replicate them.


----------



## LSXPhotog (May 12, 2015)

Funny, in all this autofocus hooplah, I forgot how much I hate the manual mode exposure meter. LOL Well played, Canon. Well played.


----------



## entoman (May 12, 2015)

Lots of autofocus bugs that need to be addressed, but no fixes yet, or any acknowledgement that they even exist.

*How about if Canonrumors compiles a list of described faults and forwards it to Canon?*

Here are 3 for starters:

1 - My 7DMkii is generally extremely fast and accurate regardless of which focus area or case is selected, provided that I shoot in ONE SHOT or AI FOCUS mode, and single shot drive. It is extremely fast and accurate, switching instantly from macro subjects to distant objects and back again, with my 100mm IS macro fitted. Even with the 180mm macro it is pretty fast. Never misses focus. On the other hand, if I set SERVO focus and continuous drive (with focus priority selected) the camera locks onto the subject for the first frame, and then completely loses the plot. It couldn't keep up with a slow-moving tortoise at 3fps, let alone an athlete at 10fps! My 5DMkiii is MUCH better for action subjects, and it isn't even a "sports" camera! 

2 - In 65 point focus zone, and AI FOCUS or ONE SHOT focus, my 7DMkii always locks onto the nearest object, regardless of where it is in the frame. But in SERVO mode the camera ignores the nearest object and focuses on the centre point. I've experimented endlessly with all the myriad of focus options, but none of them work satisfactorily when the camera is set to SERVO focus and continuous drive.

3 - The focus screen is slightly out of alignment with the sensor plane in my camera. Meaning that if I focus manually using the viewfinder, the resulting image is back focused. When focusing manually in live view, the resulting image is tack sharp. When using autofocus (spot) via the viewfinder, the resulting images are tack sharp, but the viewfinder image is slightly out of focus. This is not fixable with AFMA.

Just to clarify, I'm not a novice, I'm a pro wildlife photographer with several years experience of Canon cameras (40D & 50D then 7D & 6D then 5DMkiii & 7DMkii). Having used the 5DMkiii I'm fully experienced with "cases" and all the other focus options. These all work fine on the 5DMkiii, but there are definite issues with the 7DMkii.

Unfortunately I'm stuck with these problems as the camera was a grey import, and in any case Canon don't seem to accept there is a problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

entoman said:


> 2 - In 65 point focus zone, and AI FOCUS or ONE SHOT focus, my 7DMkii always locks onto the nearest object, regardless of where it is in the frame. But in SERVO mode the camera ignores the nearest object and focuses on the centre point. I've experimented endlessly with all the myriad of focus options, but none of them work satisfactorily when the camera is set to SERVO focus and continuous drive.



It's like endlessly experimenting to get the camera to automatically set the aperture in Av mode. You're not buying yourself much credibility by highlighting normal and expected behavior as a 'bug'. I guess it's one of those RTFM things... :


----------



## candc (May 12, 2015)

> 3 - The focus screen is slightly out of alignment with the sensor plane in my camera. Meaning that if I focus manually using the viewfinder, the resulting image is back focused. When focusing manually in live view, the resulting image is tack sharp. When using autofocus (spot) via the viewfinder, the resulting images are tack sharp, but the viewfinder image is slightly out of focus. This is not fixable with AFMA



there have been what seems to be some legitimate reports of 7dii's with af problems. posters here said they returned the camera for service and had the mirror box/af module replaced and then it was fine. that is not a firmware problem. if your cameras image in the viewfinder does not match the captured image then send it in for service or return it.


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



Both duck and duct are accepted usage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duct_tape


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

candc said:


> > 3 - The focus screen is slightly out of alignment with the sensor plane in my camera. Meaning that if I focus manually using the viewfinder, the resulting image is back focused. When focusing manually in live view, the resulting image is tack sharp. When using autofocus (spot) via the viewfinder, the resulting images are tack sharp, but the viewfinder image is slightly out of focus. This is not fixable with AFMA
> 
> 
> 
> there have been what seems to be some legitimate reports of 7dii's with af problems. posters here said they returned the camera for service and had the mirror box/af module replaced and then it was fine. that is not a firmware problem. if your cameras image in the viewfinder does not match the captured image then send it in for service or return it.



Hopefully one would check the diopter adjustment before sending it for service...


----------



## candc (May 12, 2015)

yes about the diopter adjustment. if its off then your display in the viewfinder should be blurry. if its sharp and the image you see is sharp then you diopter is adjusted correctly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2015)

flyingSquirrel said:


> One simple question about the updating process for firmware (which is NOT answered in any instructions that I can find)... To anyone that has actually updated firmware on a recent canon camera....Will all camera settings be reset to default and require me to go through all menus to set things back to how I want? Thanks for any help



It used to be recommended that you reset your camera after a firmware update, and its still a very good idea. Software is very complex, you might just have the one in 50 million combination of settings that will cause a issue.


----------



## Proscribo (May 12, 2015)

candc said:


> yes about the diopter adjustment. if its off then your display in the viewfinder should be blurry. if its sharp and the image you see is sharp then you diopter is adjusted correctly.


Btw does it matter where the diopter is adjusted if I just see the image clearly? It gets only blurry if I roll the diopter all the way to the one direction (on the other direction it's completely fine). *//OT*


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > yes about the diopter adjustment. if its off then your display in the viewfinder should be blurry. if its sharp and the image you see is sharp then you diopter is adjusted correctly.
> ...



All the diopter does is compensate for your vision. Canon sells diopter adjustment lenses if the built-in adjustment isn't sufficient.


----------



## dolina (May 12, 2015)

Last Updated : 23-Apr-2015

So it has been out since last month? 8)


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (May 12, 2015)

i dont trust the canon asia site and it says the new firmware has been ot since april 23-25th i believe so how are people just finding out almost a month later here in the USA and Canada? hmm i dont trust it hope some of ya will be ginea pigs and see and test any differences


----------



## Act444 (May 13, 2015)

entoman said:


> 2 - In 65 point focus zone, and AI FOCUS or ONE SHOT focus, my 7DMkii always locks onto the nearest object, regardless of where it is in the frame. But in SERVO mode the camera ignores the nearest object and focuses on the centre point. I've experimented endlessly with all the myriad of focus options, but none of them work satisfactorily when the camera is set to SERVO focus and continuous drive.



Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I actually think it's _supposed_ to do that...? From what I understand, in Servo mode, when you select all points, zone or expansion point, the camera focuses center point first and then attempts to track from there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

Act444 said:


> entoman said:
> 
> 
> > 2 - In 65 point focus zone, and AI FOCUS or ONE SHOT focus, my 7DMkii always locks onto the nearest object, regardless of where it is in the frame. But in SERVO mode the camera ignores the nearest object and focuses on the centre point. I've experimented endlessly with all the myriad of focus options, but none of them work satisfactorily when the camera is set to SERVO focus and continuous drive.
> ...



You're not wrong. It's already been pointed out to him/her in another thread, but it didn't sink in, apparently.


----------



## Nelu (May 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > entoman said:
> ...



There you go:


----------



## weixing (May 13, 2015)

Hi,


BigAntTVProductions said:


> THIS FIRMWARE IS ONLY FOR WINDOWS
> when can we mac users be able too extract it?


 Canon Singapore had the mac version:
http://search-sg.canon-asia.com/canon__sg_en__sg_p_en/search.x?q=&ie=utf8&cat=0&d=DOWNLOADS&ct=Support&pagemax=10&imgsize=1&pdf=ok&zoom=1&hf=category%09zubaken&cf=model_sm%3AEOS+7D+Mark+II&modelName=EOS+7D+Mark+II&ref=support-sg.canon-asia.com&pid=VBnpD-_9POl-Wj6qS7GfLA..&qid=kFIbwrer4LpdSnbFQAxapLxcLC-J4L_N&page=2

Have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

Nelu said:


> There you go:



That's how the 1D X behaves as well. You can also set a different starting AF point for landscape vs. portrait orientation. But if you don't move the selected point, the default is the center point.


----------



## pvalpha (May 13, 2015)

entoman said:


> --snipped stuff--
> 
> 3 - The focus screen is slightly out of alignment with the sensor plane in my camera. Meaning that if I focus manually using the viewfinder, the resulting image is back focused. When focusing manually in live view, the resulting image is tack sharp. When using autofocus (spot) via the viewfinder, the resulting images are tack sharp, but the viewfinder image is slightly out of focus. This is not fixable with AFMA.
> 
> --snipped stuff--


I do believe that the focus screen is removable on the 7dMII, thus it may not be properly seated in the camera assembly, _if_ the focus screen is the element out of alignment. Short of using the appropriate tools to remove and re-seat it, there is no way to know if that's the only component out of alignment. Fortunately, since it is user replaceable, you should be able to get the components to work on the focus screen remove it and reinsert it without doing damage to your camera. Of course, I'd research that extensively before trying it, but it is worth a shot to see if it solves that particular problem you're having. 

Besides, no firmware can fix a misaligned focus screen. Just like no firmware in the universe could have fixed the sensor vibration/alignment issues in my first 7DmII body. Reduced the effects... maybe. But fixed it? Hardly. You're very lucky your images are tack-sharp with the AF even in spot-one shot/AI focus.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 13, 2015)

Canon USA now has both the Mac and win versions available for download.


----------



## RGF (May 13, 2015)

i am loading firmware from canon usa site


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 13, 2015)

As others have mentioned, the USA site has the firmware update. Here's the link:
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii#DriversAndSoftware

Interesting that the updates listed do not really seems to cover most of the AF problems reported by a lot of photographers. Although many of the issues are due to photographers not fully understanding the camera and settings, I'm sure there are some legitimately bad bodies that have actual malfunctioning AF. In that case, I am assuming that a global firmware update would not be appropriate for addressing these random issues not present on all bodies.

Can't wait to hear reports from users after updating firmware to see what kind of results they get (i.e., are any of their camera performance issues resolved, etc)

And also I'm curious if anyone else is going to reset their camera to the defaults after updating the firmware, as was advised by another user on this thread.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 13, 2015)

ritholtz said:


> What are the chances of Canon coming up with firmware update for 70d. It has center point focusing issue reported by many.



And denied by many more. Like me.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 13, 2015)

LSXPhotog said:


> Hmmmmmm....what about every other lens ever made?



Works brilliantly with all of my lenses.

So what's your point, exactly?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 13, 2015)

entoman said:


> Lots of autofocus bugs that need to be addressed, but no fixes yet



Says who?

I've seen a lot of _user error_, but precious little evidence of "bugs"...


----------



## rshachar (May 13, 2015)

As someone mentioned, it is probably a few weeks old firmware, which has nothing to do with the AF issues.
Back to square one then: I was holding on sending the camera to service since the firmware was mentioned.

Does anyone know whether it matters from which region I download the firmware update? Does Canon have regional differences in their DSLRs?


----------



## coldsweat (May 13, 2015)

I absolutely love Canon's wording - 'Fixes a phenomenon in which......'

*phenomenon*
_[fi-nom-uh-non, -nuh n]_

2. something that is impressive or extraordinary.


So Canon - these AF problems were actually features eh? ;D


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 13, 2015)

coldsweat said:


> I absolutely love Canon's wording - 'Fixes a phenomenon in which......'
> 
> *phenomenon*
> _[fi-nom-uh-non, -nuh n]_
> ...



Picking and choosing definitions (especially secondary definitions) can make anything sound silly. Primary definition, according to Oxford (the only dictionary that matters):

"a fact or situation that is observed to exist or happen, especially one whose cause or explanation is in question"

Seems perfect to me.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 13, 2015)

So Canon are saying its a "phenomenal" camera but they are trying to fix that. :


----------



## Canon1 (May 13, 2015)

Keith_Reeder said:


> entoman said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of autofocus bugs that need to be addressed, but no fixes yet
> ...



Kieth, despite the fact that your camera works perfectly (or at least you think it does) there are many of us with 7d2 that are not working perfectly. Not everyone with these problems can blame user error. I have a 1d4, 5d2, 5d3 for comparison and one of the problematic 7d2. i sent it in to canon, canon confirmed it had AF problems, fixed it and shipped it back. The difference is dramatic. Images are consistently in sharp focus now.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 13, 2015)

Interesting the firmware file is dated 2/10. Thats a 3 month delay. Therefore many of the AF issues may be in the works for the next version. I would expect that for a new camera it could take them six months just to get their heads wrapped around the fact there may be some issues that need to be addressed based on support calls (many people didn't bother to report the problem, waiting for the first fw to come out)....plus development and three month soak to make sure it doesn't break anything else.

Could be another 6 months before we see anything meaningful addressed.

It's important to report issues asap to Canon. If you sit on an issue, that is one less data point they have to address a fix.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

Canon1 said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > entoman said:
> ...



There's a difference between a defective camera unit and a bug or recall-level manufacturing flaw.


----------



## tshred (May 13, 2015)

Does anyone find it odd they jumped from firmware 1.0.2 to 1.0.4? This is unusual naming nomenclature, and I wonder what was in 1.0.3 if it exists.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

tshred said:


> Does anyone find it odd they jumped from firmware 1.0.2 to 1.0.4?



Not odd at all.


----------



## westr70 (May 13, 2015)

Hmm... when I download it, the size is 28.7 MB (30.182.064 bytes) but the canon site says it should be 30.35 MB. I have windows 7 64 bit. I've downloaded it three times and no change. Any suggestions?


----------



## whothafunk (May 13, 2015)

westr70 said:


> Hmm... when I download it, the size is 28.7 MB (30.182.064 bytes) but the canon site says it should be 30.35 MB. I have windows 7 64 bit. I've downloaded it three times and no change. Any suggestions?


are you serious? are you actually being serious? ..


----------



## Canon1 (May 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Keith_Reeder said:
> ...



Time will tell, but when one person experiences a problem it may be due to a defective unit, when many people experience the problem...

CR is not the only place on the web where people are reporting AF problems with the 7D2. It is a widespread discussion and happening in many circles of photography. Argue semantics if it makes you feel better or more superior, but it does not deflate the fact that there are issues with this camera that go beyond an isolated incident where one person is making a stink.

Neuro, how is YOUR canon 7D2 performing?


----------



## wsmith96 (May 13, 2015)

zim said:


> You just struck gold there, imagine a rubberised 'tough' protection cover in the shape of your fav 1D series, Ideal for wanna be pros ;D



Pretty slick - now if they's just up date the firmware for my 5D with the same feature, I could improve all of my photographs  I skipped the rubberized protection cover and opted for the skillfully placed electrical tape option to hide the seam between the body and battery grip. Works like a champ. lol


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

Canon1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



When the 7D came out in 2009, there were many reports of AF problems. Threads on DPR and POTN running to dozens of pages describing those problems. YouTube video demos. A widespread discussion that happened in many circles of photography. A couple of people here on CR forums still haven't gotten over it. Where is the Service Notice from Canon for the 7D AF recall? 

MY 7D performed quite well. The 7DII bodies I've tried out (three different ones now) have performed just fine, too.


----------



## Don Haines (May 13, 2015)

westr70 said:


> Hmm... when I download it, the size is 28.7 MB (30.182.064 bytes) but the canon site says it should be 30.35 MB. I have windows 7 64 bit. I've downloaded it three times and no change. Any suggestions?



The version that I downloaded from Canon USA (7D200104.FIR) is 30,182,064 bytes. It has been uploaded into the camera and everything appears to work.

Hope this helps....


----------



## westr70 (May 13, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> westr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... when I download it, the size is 28.7 MB (30.182.064 bytes) but the canon site says it should be 30.35 MB. I have windows 7 64 bit. I've downloaded it three times and no change. Any suggestions?
> ...



Thanks for the help Don. I appreciate it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I thought the 7D AF was ok as well coming up from a 9 point AF system. however once I worked with the 5D3, 1DX and now the 7D2, the 7D AF system was so bad that I never used it again. So in hind sight yes it has problems, possibly not design flaws, just old tech that is obsolete and something I dont have time or the desire to deal with now that I have a plethora of new tools at hand. One of the big issues with crop sensors (and particularly the higher MP versions) is that they magnify the imperfections in everything..by almost double(1.6x). Even a perfectly working version will still not perform exactly as well as a 5d3 and certainly not a 1dx. I'll qualify that in saying that the 7D2 has a magnification benefit in that small targets are larger than in a full frame model and "perhaps" easier to acquire AF in some circumstances. The precision is more of the problem (crop sensor) though than accuracy (better on full frame).

Largely to have the magnification factor available, the lack of precision is just something we have to deal with until the next quantum leap in AF technology, perhaps the ability to focus after the image is recorded.


----------



## matukas (May 14, 2015)

zim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...


Few weeks ago I was presented this weird product for my 1DsIII




Camera Armor. Maybe there is some aftermarket for this kind of camouflage for 7D2 with grip


----------



## dolina (May 14, 2015)

My setup. If you can, kindly tell me if the images with 1.0.4 are sharp or not. If you need more info I am glad to provide it.

EOS 7D Mark II with 1.0.4
EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM
AI Servo with appropriate focus limiter, AF is ON, IS is on Mode 1 and IS is ON

Late 2012 27-inch iMac Core i7
Aperture 3.6
OS X 10.10.3

These are Grabs at 2560x1389


```
https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5451/17638727451_7e41206d1a_o.jpg
```


```
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8685/17636240682_63d37e66e9_o.jpg
```


```
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8727/17018310863_e9766057ed_o.jpg
```


```
https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5455/17612340266_44788b3e65_o.jpg
```


----------



## lkwan78 (May 14, 2015)

Are all 7dmk2 affected?

Has anyone published a step by step test to see if their 7dmk2 is affected? 

I have two 7dmk2's, and on 5/11/15 I shot 863 pics at a little league baseball game. I shot quite a few bursts and action shots using AI SERVO with 65 AF points. The game began at 6:30 and the sun set around 7:30 CST. I had the camera set to 1/1000 on TV and ISO somewhere around 800-3200. I tried 6400 at an indoor volleyball game a week prior, and it was just too noisy. 

I'm not blaming the camera 100%, bc i still think most of the errors are my lack of experience with my new 600f/4, but i can't help to think how many more shots would have been keepers?

I hope we can get this fixed so i can get have a higher ratio of keepers next time.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 14, 2015)

lkwan78 said:


> Are all 7dmk2 affected?
> 
> Has anyone published a step by step test to see if their 7dmk2 is affected?
> 
> ...



Have you AFMA matched your camera to your lens? That can fix a LOT of AF issues. Before I sent mine in for repair I was getting only 10% keepers after lens calibration. The AF in servo mode was jumpy, often losing lock for no apparent reason. 

No reason you shouldnt be getting 90-95% in focus with that lens as long as you are using a fast shutter speed and setup is stable.

If you are not getting that then it might be good to have Canon check it out.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 15, 2015)

dolina said:


> My setup. If you can, kindly tell me if the images with 1.0.4 are sharp or not.
> These are Grabs at 2560x1389
> 
> 
> ...



According to my standards, none of those shots are sharp. It may be a combination of the focus being off, and/or the shutter speed not being sufficient. For a shot to be sharp, in my book, the feather detail should be razor sharp, so you can see every single individual strand, with no softness or OOF look to it. Especially with the 800mm lens, the results should be incredible if everything is done properly and the equipment is working properly.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 15, 2015)

lkwan78 said:


> I have two 7dmk2's, and on 5/11/15 I shot 863 pics at a little league baseball game. I shot quite a few bursts and action shots using AI SERVO with 65 AF points. The game began at 6:30 and the sun set around 7:30 CST. I had the camera set to 1/1000 on TV and ISO somewhere around 800-3200.



In my opinion, the major mistake you made is using 65 AF points. I don't even know why that option exists. The camera doesn't know what point you want it to focus on, so you'll get a bunch of shots that are focused in random places all over the board. You should be using a smaller grouping of focus points, and making sure that you put those points on your subject (the face, if possible). For wildlife shooting, I use a single AF point.

Your SS of 1/1000 is most likely too slow for the kind of action you're shooting, especially because of the focal length you are working with.

The IS mode that you used (1, 2, 3, on / off) will also affect the results, as well as whether you used a tripod, and so on.

Consider also, all of the AF settings and configuration options on the 7D2 will play a HUGE role in the results.

There are so many variables.



lkwan78 said:


> I'm not blaming the camera 100%, bc i still think most of the errors are my lack of experience with my new 600f/4, but i can't help to think how many more shots would have been keepers?
> 
> I hope we can get this fixed so i can get have a higher ratio of keepers next time.



I think your initial analysis of the situation is probably accurate. I would recommend that you improve your skills with your new lens - in particular, read the manual carefully a couple times, learn what the settings do, and experiment / test them. Super teles take some skill and knowledge to get the proper results.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> When the 7D came out in 2009, there were many reports of AF problems. Threads on DPR and POTN running to dozens of pages describing those problems. YouTube video demos. A widespread discussion that happened in many circles of photography. A couple of people here on CR forums still haven't gotten over it. Where is the Service Notice from Canon for the 7D AF recall?
> 
> MY 7D performed quite well. The 7DII bodies I've tried out (three different ones now) have performed just fine, too.



I pre-ordered the original 7D, and AF stumped me my first outing. Rather than post about the issues, I went back, read the manual again, and tried different settings. The 2nd time I used it, it was perfect because I had the wrong settings the first time. There was a lot of posts from users who had problems, but most of them were similar to mine.

The thing I did not like was its poor high ISO performance. Eventually, RAW processors and NR became good enough to allow me to extend my use above ISO 800.


----------

